# Get paid in Amazon gift cards for your opinion- it really works!!



## ScumRag (Nov 20, 2017)

I've been doing surveys for about a year now with this app... It really works & it usually about a buck per survey. I've earned about $400 so far & have bought most food items- miso, nori etc; traveler friendly foods & gear.. 

For the admins of this site, I'm not benefitting in anyway from sharing this info, so pls don't mark it as SPAM... But if it's against rules I understand...(just pls don't block me! Im not a d-bag!)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.surveysampling.mobile.quickthoughts


sometimes they offer surveys of up to $15... And its a good way to pass time


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Nov 21, 2017)

If Amazon sells camping gear or even scanner radios, then maybe I would consider.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 21, 2017)

quad8 said:


> If Amazon sells camping gear or even scanner radios, then maybe I would consider.



Have you ever visited Amazon? Of course they sell those things.


----------



## ScumRag (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm a pretty big guy & found that Amazon caters to XL ppl so I got my first ever sleeping bag that actually fit. Haha, you'll find everything you need..


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 21, 2017)

TanBlanket said:


> I'm a pretty big guy & found that Amazon caters to XL ppl so I got my first ever sleeping bag that actually fit. Haha, you'll find everything you need..



ha i know just how you feel, i got an xtra wide sleeping bag and it's made my life way better.


----------



## Odin (Nov 22, 2017)

Taking a look at the link... looks legit. I might try it out... if I do I'll report back. 



Matt Derrick said:


> Have you ever visited Amazon? Of course they sell those things.



I just realized... along with never using facemachine... I've never made a purchase on amazon or ebay... or ever used paypal... wtf... :ldman::


----------



## ScumRag (Nov 22, 2017)

That's enviable man. Truly


----------



## ScumRag (Nov 22, 2017)

I used my survey earnings to get "the Anarchist's..." hence, the reasoning behind this post ;-)


----------

